# Good deal on 3 Gal Glass Carboy..



## WhineMaker (Apr 15, 2010)

Just got of these for $21.05 with free shipping (Amazon Prime).. If you don't have amazon prime just fill in with a 4.00 item for free shipping. Only 2 left in stock at the time of this post...

3 Gal Glass Carboy



Also, there is a 6 gallon plastic (not better bottle) carboy for $22.81 with free shipping.. Only 1 left at time of this post

6 Gal Plastic Carboy



Again, to get free shipping without amazon prime you need to place an order for 25.00 or more.. You get get something like the filler below to make up the difference..

Filler




I've gotten one of these 3 gal carboys before, and whenever they are listed, they do not last long! My LHBS gets 39.95 for the same 3 Gal Carboy!!


----------



## WhineMaker (Apr 15, 2010)

Looks like someone grabbed the 3 Gal carboys.. Use the link above to sign up to be notified when they are back in stock.. Thats how I found out they were available today.. I signed up like 2 weeks ago..

$42.00 shipped for 2 glass carboys is a good deal!


----------



## NSwiner (Apr 15, 2010)

I guess our local store gives us a really good deal because I paid $17.00 the other day for the 11.5 L carboy and the 23 L is $ 20.00 or $21.00 .I can go get it anytime I want except Sundays they are closed then . I know in the city they even pay more then we do here .


----------



## WhineMaker (Apr 15, 2010)

That is a very good price Darlene! I would love to give my local store more business, but 9 times out of 10 I can get stuff substantially cheaper online, even when I have to pay shipping.. I would love to live near a place like midwest supplies or shrivers pharmacy..


----------

